# 'Gels'



## yenrod (13 Aug 2008)

Whats the deal with these.

I guess they're like a gel - thick, sweet-like substance and give you some sort of energy kick


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (13 Aug 2008)

Wow, you've really done your homework.


----------



## yenrod (13 Aug 2008)

>Disgruntled 

I'm asking for someone to enlighten me on the stuff....


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (13 Aug 2008)

There's something called 'Google' on the Interweb, that should help you.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (13 Aug 2008)

Don't mind DG. 

We don't.


----------



## Dayvo (13 Aug 2008)

It's like liquid jam! Plenty of sugar energy! And probably quite nice on toast for breakfast if you've got any left after an early run at the weekend!

More seriously, though, have a butcher's at this:

http://www.powerbar.com/Products/PowerGel/


----------



## MessenJah (13 Aug 2008)

google "carb gels" and you will have your answer.

edit: I already posted something about gels on the energy drink thread in reply


----------



## yenrod (13 Aug 2008)

Thank you, Day!


----------



## Monkey Boy (14 Aug 2008)

If you talk to Cathryn....they have the consistency of lumpy sp*nk!! Still find it hard to swallow those things since she mentioned it (Fnarr will be along any minute)

Might get a surprise or two if ya try googling that!


----------



## domtyler (14 Aug 2008)

They're generally not that sweet as they consist of some kind of polymerised sugar, maltose or something. They do keep the knock away and are very quick and easy to consume while riding and more importantly they are easy on the stomach unlike solid food.


----------



## Blonde (14 Aug 2008)

I find them good. Have tried SIS ones and also Multipower - both are good. They taste like strong squash or cordial and are just a very thin syrup. They are not very thick so are very easy to swallow - only a little more viscous than a soft drink really. They deliver a hit of sugar which really works for about 45 minutes to one hour at the end of a ride when you're flagging a bit. I wouldn't rely on them throughout a ride, but just have one, about 45 minutes to one hour from the end of a long, or hilly ride. The ones with caffiene in them are especially good.


----------



## John the Monkey (14 Aug 2008)

They're like a posh version of Girls, innit.


----------



## yenrod (14 Aug 2008)

Blonde said:


> I find them good. Have tried SIS ones and also Multipower - both are good. They taste like strong squash or cordial and are just a very thin syrup. They are not very thick so are very easy to swallow - only a little more viscous than a soft drink really. They deliver a hit of sugar which really works for about 45 minutes to one hour at the end of a ride when you're flagging a bit. I wouldn't rely on them throughout a ride, but just have one, about 45 minutes to one hour from the end of a long, or hilly ride. The ones with caffiene in them are especially good.



Thanks for the conscise info !


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (14 Aug 2008)

These 'wheel' things. What are they all about then? Made of rubber I hazard, go round and round. Go flat occasionally.


----------



## Bodhbh (14 Aug 2008)

I was on the vokda jelly, wondered what was going wrong.


----------



## yenrod (14 Aug 2008)

Disgruntled Goat said:


> These 'wheel' things. What are they all about then? Made of rubber I hazard, go round and round. Go flat occasionally.



Theres metal in there too - your head.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (14 Aug 2008)

John the Monkey said:


> They're like a posh version of Girls, innit.



Damn, beaten to it. For what it's worth, I live next door to a 6th form gel's school.


----------



## domtyler (14 Aug 2008)

A sense a "YenBurst" approaching!


----------



## Dayvo (14 Aug 2008)

domtyler said:


> . . . and are very quick and easy to consume while riding and more importantly they are easy on the stomach unlike solid food.



Indeed! No knife and fork required!



Monkey Boy said:


> If you talk to Cathryn....they have the consistency of lumpy sp*nk!! Still find it hard to swallow those things since she mentioned it




I'm not sure, though, if Cathryn swallows or spits!


----------



## domtyler (14 Aug 2008)

Dayvo said:


> I'm not sure, though, if Cathryn swallows or spits!



Sickening!


----------



## Dayvo (14 Aug 2008)

domtyler said:


> Sickening!



You get 'sickened' quite often these days, Dom! Have you soon a shrink quack recently?


----------



## Monkey Boy (18 Aug 2008)

.....come to think of it....could have been Kirsty and not Cathryn; in which case a billion apo-logies to Cathryn!!! Did not mean to tarnish your fine character (much)


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (18 Aug 2008)

yenrod said:


> Theres metal in there too - your head.




Actually I hear some are made of carbon, but how they manage to carve them out of coal is anybody's guess.


----------



## Kirstie (18 Aug 2008)

Monkey Boy said:


> .....come to think of it....could have been Kirsty and not Cathryn; in which case a billion apo-logies to Cathryn!!! Did not mean to tarnish your fine character (much)



Yes it was me, not Cathryn, old potty-mouth here...

The best tasting gel BY FAR is the torq cherry yoghurt flavour, the one with the best kick is SIS Smart1 - tis rocket fuel. But yes, the consistency...hm.


----------



## Monkey Boy (19 Aug 2008)

....and meant to type Kirstie and not Kirsty!! Oops. Here, have a sticky custard slice as a token of my sorrynessness. Weird that I made that mistake as I named my daughter Katy (not Katie).


----------



## mondobongo (19 Aug 2008)

The SiS Smart 1 is indeed rocket fuel. Powerbar's Green Apple with Caffeine is also rather good if you can deal with the consistency.

Was not so impressed with the Torq gels did not feel like I got anything from them. Have been impressed with the Carb Boom gels from Harris active Linky they also do a powdered energy drink called Hydro Boom which is also good.


----------



## Kirstie (19 Aug 2008)

I semi agree with you about the torq gels. Half the pleasure of eating them is the fact that they taste nice and have an OK consistency. I do seem to be able to continue after having one but not with the added oomph you get from a Smart 1. I agree that the powerbar PVA-glue-with-caffeine ones also give a really good kick. I tried one on my recent tour and the world seemed sharper and brighter instantly. It was quite noticeable.


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (19 Aug 2008)

Just drink a gallon of Maxim. That will keep you going for a week.


----------



## gavintc (19 Aug 2008)

Kirstie said:


> I semi agree with you about the torq gels. Half the pleasure of eating them is the fact that they taste nice and have an OK consistency. I do seem to be able to continue after having one but not with the added oomph you get from a Smart 1. I agree that the powerbar PVA-glue-with-caffeine ones also give a really good kick. I tried one on my recent tour and the world seemed sharper and brighter instantly. It was quite noticeable.



Of all the gels I have used, I prefer the powerbar with caffeine ones. They are a bit sticky and if you are not careful you can end up with sticky fingers, STIs, bars etc. But, I can certainly feel that boost shortly after taking one. I usually carry a couple on a sportive to be taken when I am really hurting and the hill seem endless.


----------



## Kirstie (20 Aug 2008)

gavintc said:


> Of all the gels I have used, I prefer the powerbar with caffeine ones. They are a bit sticky and if you are not careful you can end up with sticky fingers, STIs, bars etc. But, I can certainly feel that boost shortly after taking one. I usually carry a couple on a sportive to be taken when I am really hurting and the hill seem endless.



I managed to get torq gel all over my phone cos I put the empty wrapper in my pocket and it's not quite been the same since...


----------



## gavintc (20 Aug 2008)

Kirstie said:


> I managed to get torq gel all over my phone cos I put the empty wrapper in my pocket and it's not quite been the same since...




Yes, the 'empty' wrapper is a nightmare. My pocket is always a horrid sticky mess at the end of gel enhanced ride. I try to keep one pocket for gels only but I have had the sticky £10 note before now but thankfully no sticky phone.


----------



## Charlotte_C+ :-) (3 Sep 2008)

I always feel sick if i eat before or while exercising, so i tried the SIS gels, but thought the consistency & taste was disgusting! 


So id rather just eat a small piece of good old chocolate or a bit of malt loaf for energy instead, plus its a lot cheaper!


----------



## mr Mag00 (3 Sep 2008)

sometimes i tuck empty wrappers up the leg of my shorts


----------



## alecstilleyedye (3 Sep 2008)

hi5's gels are good and don't have the consistency of what kirstie described (i'm not gay or owt). they don't seem to make a mess in your jersey either.


----------



## mondobongo (4 Sep 2008)

High 5 stuff taste nasty.


----------



## Twiggy (4 Sep 2008)

Monkey Boy said:


> ...they have the consistency of lumpy sp*nk!! Still find it hard to swallow those things since she mentioned it...



Best way to clear it from your mouth would be to swallow, in the case of either fluid being in your mouth and uncomfortable. 


Plus spitting can net you a nasty fine if you do it in public.


Personally I find gels just a bit, useless, I prefer to really stock up before a ride, then fill my face afterwards. Keeps me awake too, falling asleep after a ride = bad.


----------



## Renard (4 Sep 2008)

I think they only really have a place if you are racing or doing a hard training run when normal food is out of the question. You should 'road test' them first though to see which ones agree with you.


----------



## JohnRedcoRn (19 Sep 2008)

i also heard these gels taste something like fruit flavoured man-custard. got a free one in cumbria on sat (gel) and having had this idea put into my head couldnt bring myself to use it for fear of being sick.


----------

